# how to get the 100 dollar bonus



## schnisz (Nov 26, 2014)

I started a few weeks ago and recently got the email saying I qualify for the 100 dollar bonus after ten rides which I've done. I've sent three emails asking about this and received no response. They are usually very quick about responding to other issues. Any clue?


----------



## Jen32 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was promised a $50 bonus and didn't get it...You'll hear more stories like mine in due time.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

I was told that the offer was only good for 7 days. Not stated in the email. Yet I didn't even recieve the Iphone til about 4 weeks after the email.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

schnisz said:


> I started a few weeks ago and recently got the email saying I qualify for the 100 dollar bonus after ten rides which I've done. I've sent three emails asking about this and received no response. They are usually very quick about responding to other issues. Any clue?


Uber lies about most everything. Welcome to Uber. You should only be concerned about your rating.....nothing else matters. You'll lose this job if your rating drops below a 4.6. Stop thinking about not getting paid, lies, puke in your backseat or when your insurance will be cancelled....All the matters is your rating.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Swallow.


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

Never heard of that bonus. Good luck though.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Did you sign up around Halloween time in the LA market? I worked for the same bonus and they added the $100 to the same pay period I completed my 10th ride. Odd that you haven't gotten it yet.

Have you tried emailing the partnersla email address? I can't post links yet, but it's 

partnersla
@
uber
.
com


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I got an e-mail for a $100 bonus each for me and my referral after *20 rides. *Got 9 in my first night, so hope to knock the rest out the first part of the week.


----------

